# I finally got me 2!



## Weekend Hooker (Aug 16, 2020)

I had been on here a month or so ago asking about places to go floundering. Well, we rigged up our little center console so I could at least try. I turned 55 last weekend and we didn't have any luck. But this was our 3rd trip out and we finally got some in the cooler. The first one I hit, got away. I had no idea that it was like poking a sleeping bear. That thing shot off like a rocket and left me standing there dumbfounded, and then worried that I had wounded it. But when the next one appeared I was ready and I got it in the boat. I am one happy lady! Now, I got to get ready to go back out tonight. Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That's awesome Hooker!
Great job!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice haul. They are fun.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

It is refreshing to see the enthusiasm. Good Job


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good to see women fishing. Glad you posted.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

congrats , they always taste better when you gig or catch them yourself .


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Some nice size ones as well congratz!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well ya done done it now. I see lots of lights and other things on the boat in the future. Congrats


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice flatties.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done! Them so fat flatties


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

nice flatfish only gunna get better


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!!

They'll begin to stage up to go offshore shortly. Keep us posted.

Jim


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Weekend Hooker said:


> I had been on here a month or so ago asking about places to go floundering. Well, we rigged up our little center console so I could at least try. I turned 55 last weekend and we didn't have any luck. But this was our 3rd trip out and we finally got some in the cooler. The first one I hit, got away. I had no idea that it was like poking a sleeping bear. That thing shot off like a rocket and left me standing there dumbfounded, and then worried that I had wounded it. But when the next one appeared I was ready and I got it in the boat. I am one happy lady! Now, I got to get ready to go back out tonight. Thanks everyone for the advice.


Good job Girl! You look tickled. And that is what’s it’s all about. Nothing like having a target and getting it done!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Job ......Yep....If ya see'em.....Hit them hard with that gig....Head shots are preferred and the head is harder to penetrate than the body.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those are some big-ass flatties. you did good.
jack


----------



## diverdwn8 (7 mo ago)

Not like yours but I caught this one (first one ever) this morning. Yep, legal and gonna have a snack


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine flatties, a little crab and stuff them jokers!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It's just good tastin fish!


----------



## Weekend Hooker (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you everyone! Now the only problem, we have been out every blasted weekend and we have not seen not one flounder since that weekend! We have been staying mostly on the west side of Escambia Bay near the I-10 bridge. Lord please tell me it wasn't a fluke...LOL I do know that the season will be closing soon. But have I gotten hooked on gigging at the wrong time of year? Or should I be trying a better area? So many questions... all I do know is that the crab 🦀 stuffed flounder was a huge hit with everyone!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice flatties.
Supposed to be lippin those fish when you take these pictures. 😆


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats! Those are some nice ones! I need to get set up for gigging, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

The only way to do flounder is stuffed with crab stuffing and bake. asparagus or broccoli with mashed taters.
Jack


----------



## ReelEmUpLures (26 d ago)

Niiiiiiiccccccceeeeee!!!!!!


----------

